# 2D Programmierung



## drxt (9. Dez 2007)

Hallo,

Ich habe jetzt die Grundlagen mehr oder weniger drauf. Jetzt will ich anfangen etwas Graphisches zu machen, um irgentwann ein 2D-Spielchen programmieren zu können. Was genau brauche ich jetzt, um 2D-Graphik darstellen zu können?

drxt


----------



## Templon (9. Dez 2007)

Hier lies dieses Tutorial mal durch: http://www.java-forum.org/de/topic57730_versuch-eines-deutschen-tutorials.html


----------



## drxt (9. Dez 2007)

Danke für den Tipp, aber der Link zu dem Tutorial ist tot.


----------



## Templon (10. Dez 2007)

Such mal den Thread nach einer neuen Version des Tutorials.


----------



## Quaxli (10. Dez 2007)

Sch...-Tippfehler. Der Link im ersten Posting paßt jetzt.

@Templon:
Danke für die Empfehlung


----------

